# When is it time to move to donor eggs



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey all

Wondered if anyone could give me any advise!

I'm 41 and have now had 3 ivf/icsi cycles at the lister in London with my own eggs .  2 were bfn and one a bfp which ended in a mc. Each time I have managed to get a good number of eggs (around 15) but each time only a third or so mange to fertilise.  The embryos put back are always a very good grade and have managed to get to blastocyst.  But still no baby! 

Should I now be considering using donor eggs, or keep going with my own?  Also, where is good for donor? Have read a lot about penny, serum, Greece and also shady grove, USA? 

Any thoughts would be great.  

Thanks

Louise xx


----------



## Jowo (Nov 22, 2012)

If you've done your research on Serum, you will know that they personalise their treatment on a case by case basis (no single track protocol which some clinics offer on a conveyor belt system), that Penny will scan you/review your history and try to identify the cause of your fertility issues.  

If you've read up on this clinic, you will have identified that she holds a theory (controversial and not necessarily accepted) that many women are routinely blighted by chlamydia that the standard UK tests do not identify. They recommend that women have the test for C on menstrual blood that they offer.  I had this test, found that I had C DNA, had a course of anti biotics and while I don't have any known fertility issues other than age related factors, I can't believe how dirty/dark my menstrual blood was previously and how light, bright and red it is now.

Following the scan, she may recommend that you have a hysteroscopy if it picks up any issues.  

The forum has some posts from women with a history of poor fertility who have naturally conceived or had positive IVF outcomes following a course of antibiotics after a positive test for C or following a hysteroscopy because many other clinics do not do this amount of upfront research and testing - they are just happy to serially take 5-10k off patients and put down any repeated negative pregnancy results or miscarriages to bad luck/fate/unknown.

There's nothing phenomenal about their published success stats which is perhaps an indicator that perhaps they aren't tweaked for PR purposes or that they have harder cases because the clinic attracts older women or those with a history of failed treatment cycles (not that it's even possible to compare overseas clinics as they collect/collate their stats in different ways and many have no independent regulation, I came across one clinic who claimed to have a 90% success rate with DE which I simply cannot believe).

I think there are two ways of telling when it's time to move to donor eggs - when you feel like it and are certain that you will not grieve over this decision and/or when you have confidence in the consultant that tells you it is time - it's an act of faith, isn't it?.


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

If you are making 15 eggs then keep going.
It takes longer when you are over 40.

I have always used my eggs and after 40 it took 4 goes before we fell pregnant.

I was told by a doctor after 9 rounds that i needed to move onto donor eggs. I told him that I was going to try with my eggs next and use a surrogate. His advice was... that he was reallt sorry but in his opinion I should move to donor eggs.

Next round we fell pregnant and a few rounds after that we had a sibling.

I would have definately moved to donor eggs if i couldnt have had children with my own eggs. I am truly blessed after such a long journey to have 3 beautiful children.


----------

